# Eheim media = gfo?



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

Picked up this media called Eheim phosphate out, It looks like gfo and mentions it uses iron to reduce phosphates but I still am not 100% sure if it is. States it's ok for fresh and marine. Anyone try it before?


----------

